# Ein paar Fragen zu Firefox 0.8



## Jedrzej (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich bin gestern vom IE 6.0 + CrazyBrowser( http://www.crazybrowser.com/ )
auf Firefox 0.8 umgestiegen und muss sagen dass mich das ganze ziemlich positiv überrascht hat,werde wohl auch  bei dem bleiben,ich habe mir auch schon eine Hand voll extansions installiert,das deutsche Sprachpaket und nen neuen Skin drauf.
Ich  hab nur noch das Problem dass  mir einige Funktionen fehlen,welche ich mit dem CrazyBrowser dazubekommen habe.
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich folgende zwei Funktionen in Firefox einbinde?: 
1) Angeklickte Links sollen keine neuen Fenster aufmachen sondern neue Tabs.
2) Wenn der Browser maximiert ist darf er nicht die größe verändern,auch wenn 
     die Seiten das veralnlassen wollen,er soll halt immer Maximiert bleiben.

Das wars auch schon,ich hoffe jemand weiß abhilfe.
MFG
jedrzej


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Jedrzej,

zu 1):
Mit dieser Tabbrowsing-Extension solltest
du das (neben dutzenden weiteren Tabfeatures) einstellen können. 

Thorsten


----------



## Jedrzej (18. Mai 2004)

Vielen dank,das war am nervigsten  
jetzt nur noch ein extansion für das dauerhafte Maximieren und ich bin für immer glücklich...mit den vielen  Extansions von der FireFox page kommt aber auch schnell durcheinander.

Sag mal in welcher Programmiersprache sind die Dinger eigentlich geschrieben ?


----------

